# Armour (from the CF-5 thread)



## spitty (6 Feb 2008)

Does anyone know how thick decent (chobham / dorchester)? armour is? How much does it weigh (lbs / ft2)?


----------



## dapaterson (6 Feb 2008)

Yes, some people know.

If they do, though, they won't be posting it on the internet, as they understand a concept called OPSEC.


----------



## spitty (6 Feb 2008)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Yes, some people know.
> 
> If they do, though, they won't be posting it on the internet, as they understand a concept called OPSEC.



Understood.

I'm trying to get my head around the requirements for a rough-field CAS aircraft. I have a rough idea an airframe which might be suitable, but weight is (as always) the most important detail. Can anyone ballpark the lb/ft2 of the sort of armour the "bathtub" in such an aircraft would require?


----------



## aesop081 (6 Feb 2008)

spitty said:
			
		

> Understood.
> 
> I'm trying to get my head around the requirements for a rough-field CAS aircraft. I have a rough idea an airframe which might be suitable, but weight is (as always) the most important detail. Can anyone ballpark the lb/ft2 of the sort of armour the "bathtub" in such an aircraft would require?



I dont think anyone who has the answer will give it to you here. 

At any rate, your question is too broad. Weight of the armour will depend on what thread you are defending against. As well, an armoured "bathtub" serves only to protect the pilot and other measures need to be taken to improve the survivability of the aircraft itself.


----------



## CougarKing (9 Feb 2008)

spitty said:
			
		

> Understood.
> 
> I'm trying to get my head around the requirements for a rough-field CAS aircraft. I have a rough idea an airframe which might be suitable, but weight is (as always) the most important detail. Can anyone ballpark the lb/ft2 of the sort of armour the"bathtub" in such an aircraft would require?



Bathtub? Do you mean the cockpit?   ;D


----------



## Charon (9 Feb 2008)

I think he means the armoured bathtube concept like in the A-10 and SU-25.  I hope lol


----------

